# Cassette Tape Player troubleshooting



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello, 

I have a SONY cassette player that seems to be broken but I would like to see if I can repair it myself without having to send it anywhere, 

After putting a tape in, it seems to play for two seconds before it rewinds back and stops, it seems that maybe the sensor that tells the device that there is a tape inside is broken. Is there any way to fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that Sony had made many different models of cassette players over the years. It might help if you told us the full model number of your particular Sony player.

Have you tried this with more than one cassette?


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, I took a look at it and it's not a SONY, it's a SANYO metal tape stereo M-G44


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

cwwozniak said:


> I believe that Sony had made many different models of cassette players over the years. It might help if you told us the full model number of your particular Sony player.
> 
> Have you tried this with more than one cassette?


Sorry for the late reply, I took a look at it and it's not a SONY, it's a SANYO metal tape stereo M-G44


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it will be kind of hard to find the parts for that player since the company had stopped making any parts for it. It may be much cheaper to buy a used one if you can find one. Mainly on ebay almost all of them are for parts and not working.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Some cassette decks have an anti-roll/loop mechanism which prevented the tape from being pulled and wrapped around the pinch roller.

Have you tried cleaning the tape path? There used to be some cleaning tapes you could buy where you add solution to the cleaning tape (or some had felt/brushes in targeted areas that moved to provide deeper cleaning) and just play the tape. I preferred to do a manual clean as I could really apply pressure on the rubber pinch roller to get the gunk that accumulates on it. It is this gunk which grabs on to the tape and pulls it out around the pinch roller.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> ...
> 
> Have you tried this with more than one cassette?


Not to muddy the water... but cwwozniak's question here was the first thing that came to my mind. I would have cassettes that the tape wheels would not work properly. So along with the other suggestions, making sure this occurs consistently across multiple cassettes is relevant here.


----------

